# Leaf River IR-3BU



## gpigate (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a leaf river IR3BU infrared model.  It works great.  The time before last I went to check my camera and could not get the lcd display to turn on.  Didnt think anything about it, swapped out the card and came home.  Plenty of pictures.

Went to check it today and move it a bit.  Again the LCD wouldnt turn on.  Figure hmmm either I am doing something wrong, or something is wrong with the camera.  Figure what the @#$@#$ I would leave it out there, swap out the card, and see if I could find anything about the problem or maybe what i was doing wrong.  No pictures on my card this time although the counter showed 29.  

Has anyone had this happen with the LCD not turning on?


----------



## Todd E (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes.

I know once, I had put in a card that I had taken out of a cam I worked on for someone. Turned out it was not formatted. Going by directions from LR, there was no way to format it anyway. 

Second time.....known good card. Put it back in cam. Went to check it....80 triggers....no pics on card. Best I can guess, the card went bad. Haven't bought a new one yet to go back in it. I know it was the card since I could set it out on internal mem and would get shots. During these card problems, my LCD wouldn't activate.

Most of the time, I have to consult my pocket guide to make sure I'm powering it up right and following the directions to use it and to move through programs on LCD. It's a great cam being user friendly in most ways....not all.


----------



## gpigate (Mar 17, 2007)

There are instructions in my user guide for formatting the card. however I do not think you can do it without the LCD and menus.

both of my cards (2gb) have taken pictures on this camera successfully before.  I can format them via my PC just not sure how to do it on the camera without the LCD.  I guess I could hook up the TV OUT and see if that works and try it that way.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 17, 2007)

While I dont have a leaf river,the card needs to be formated in the device its being used in.You can delete the pic files on the pc though.Maybe they have a 800 help line you could use.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 17, 2007)

Killdee is correct in that it must be formatted in the cam itself with a pic on it. That was my problem. If I can't get it to take a pic and I have no other camera that uses that type card.....my question to LR was how do I get a pic on it and go through the formatting process ?? They never would respond via email to that one. 

I was to the point that it is boxed up and was going to be sent back to them while under warranty for a checkup. I then figured for that shipping price and hassle, I'd just buy a new card off ebay and hope for the best.


----------



## gpigate (Mar 18, 2007)

only thing that puzzles me is both of my cards had worked in this camera, and now nothing.  if I have no pictures next time I will pull it out of the woods and see what is going on.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe you could try removing the battries for a few min. and it might reset??????


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 18, 2007)

Please update if you figure this out as I have just purchased 2 LR's like yours but have not put them in the woods yet.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 18, 2007)

If you are having that problem, then that is where we both stand. I'm guessing card. It works w/o it.

Did you possibly do like I did............the last time I put it out and got no pics but plenty of triggers.............when I went to put card in, it got kinda' tweaked and I had to put pressure on it to make it go in. It clicked pretty loud. I didn't bend any contacts.........but they say improper install will damage card.................?????


----------



## gpigate (Mar 18, 2007)

i have had a few problems iwth blank pictures but mine have been solid black with the time and date on them.  I assumed it was the quick shot at night going off after the animals had moved past.  I have had GREAT pictures in the past, just hoping something isnt wrong with the camera.


----------



## SouthGaTrophyHunter (Mar 19, 2007)

Change batteries.They are weak,the power level may display full or half full,but they need changing.I have had the same problem with mine.


----------



## gpigate (Mar 20, 2007)

will check this weekend and that would make sense.... somewhat irritating you dont get an accurate battery power reading though


----------



## gpigate (Mar 26, 2007)

just got back from checking the camera.

I powered it up and tried again to get the LCD to come on and no deal.  It showed 27 events so it was triggering, but no pictures.  battery life showing full.

Powered down, pulled the batteries, replaced and bam, the lcd would come on.  Battery indicator still showing full.

So the batteries were the problem, just aggravating that the battery meter is a joke.


----------

